# SP Technical Question



## topkeg (Aug 20, 2015)

So why is it that SP is so dang good in such a short time frame compared to traditional grape wine?


----------



## davemo (Aug 28, 2015)

I believe it has to do with the high acidity and fast fermentation . In a nutshell the lemon hides alot of the imperfections of the wine.I tell you a vid that really opened my eyes to the aspects of wine is this one [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOtJmpDtQRM[/ame]. I made a mead that tasted drinkable but not really that good . On a whim i added some citric acid to a glass and WOW it become one of the best meads i ever tasted . This mead had a ta of .7 at bottling but the extra really made it pop. Now skeeter is really nothing but lemon and alcohol and sugar no extras. So its got a simple complexity to it but it tastes SO good


----------



## topkeg (Aug 31, 2015)

davemo said:


> I believe it has to do with the high acidity and fast fermentation . In a nutshell the lemon hides alot of the imperfections of the wine.I tell you a vid that really opened my eyes to the aspects of wine is this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOtJmpDtQRM. I made a mead that tasted drinkable but not really that good . On a whim i added some citric acid to a glass and WOW it become one of the best meads i ever tasted . This mead had a ta of .7 at bottling but the extra really made it pop. Now skeeter is really nothing but lemon and alcohol and sugar no extras. So its got a simple complexity to it but it tastes SO good



Dave, that's some good stuff. I've always been proud to not be a wine snob! Most who are do it just for show and don't really have a clue to what they say. Quoting that information at the table while sipping an over priced commercial wine would qualify. However, as I get deeper and deeper in to making a variety of wines I see the need to understand better what I'm doing. Oddly enough the success of SP has led my friends and family on my distribution list to demand the same goodness out of my other wines! Knowledgeable wine maker - getting there slowly. Snobbery - never!


----------

